# Gaming PC + Bildschirm für 900€



## ImperialTW (7. Juli 2015)

*Gaming PC + Bildschirm für 900€*

Hallo, 
hab jetzt den Auftrag bekommen von meinem Bruder ein komplettes PC System zusammenzustellen, für max. ca 900€ (auf jeden Fall unter 1000€).
Der PC ist schon vorwiegend zum zocken gedacht, ich muss aber sagen, dass mein bro nicht der "fps-freak" ist. Also es muss kein 4k auf max sein mit 90pfs 
Hab heute etwas recherchiert und das ist das Ergebnis:

-ASUS H97 Plus 1150 Sockel 90€
-i5 4460 180€
-Radeon R9 380 @4gb 240€
-Bequiet Pure Power 530W 80€
-RAM: Crucial (1600MHz, CL9, 240-polig, 2x 4GB) 60€
-Sharkoon Gehäuse ca. 30€
-Seagate ST1000DM003 1.0TB  50€
-LG DVD Brenner ca. 17€
-Cooler Master T4 CPU Kühler  25€
-Bildschirm: ACER S242HLCbid, 24Zoll, 2ms,  150€
-Logitech Maus/Tastatur ca. 30€
(Windows hat er bereits)

Komme so auf 952€

Passt das so, oder lässt sich da was verbessern/einsparen?
Beim Mainboard war ich mir nicht sicher....
Muss dazu sagen, das sind die Amazon-Preise, also ich denke mal bei Mindfactory etc lässt sich was einsparen.
Und soll ich auch noch Gehäuselüfter dazukaufen?

Danke schon mal


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2015)

Das passt zwar, aber 30€ für ein Gehäuse ist halt schon sehr billig...  schwache Kühlung, vlt auch wenig Platz, wenn man mal ne richtig starke Graka einbauen will. Und das Netzteil ist dafür rel. teuer, wenn man so ein begrenztes Budget hat. Auch nen DVD-Brenner sollte es unter 15€ geben - vlt. kannst du also da ein paar Euro sparen, beim Netzteil wiederum das Be quiet System Power 7 500W nehmen, das sollte 50-55€ kosten, dafür dann ein etwas besseres Gehäuse - ob man dann noch nen Gehäuselüfter dazukauft, kann man dann noch prüfen. Ein guter hinten reicht aus, aber vorne noch einer mit langsamer Drehzahl als Support wäre auch gut.

Bei der Graka bietet sich auch die R9 280X an - die ist ein wenig schneller und sollte nicht teurer sein, hat dafür "nur" 3GB RAM, was aber an sich auch locker reicht für DIE Grafikeinstellungen, die die Karte rein leistungsmäßig gut schafft.

Und wegen der Preise: so Shops wie hardwareversand und mindfactory sind da in der Tat idR günstiger als amazon


----------



## Dragnir (7. Juli 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab jetzt den Auftrag bekommen von meinem Bruder ein komplettes PC System zusammenzustellen, für max. ca 900€ (auf jeden Fall unter 1000€).
> Der PC ist schon vorwiegend zum zocken gedacht, ich muss aber sagen, dass mein bro nicht der "fps-freak" ist. Also es muss kein 4k auf max sein mit 90pfs
> Hab heute etwas recherchiert und das ist das Ergebnis:
> ...



Das ganze geht sicher nochmal etwas billiger, der Prozessor liegt z.B. bei 174.- bei mindfactory, 2x4GB RAM gibts auch für ca. 50.-
Also ich denk mal 50.- Ersparnis insgesamt sind da sicherlich noch drin.
Was das Gehäuse betrifft, hängt natürlich davon ab ob das schon Gehäuselüfter hat? Gibt aber auch sehr günstige für 20-25 Euro die bereits mit Lüftern kommen.

Asus H97-PLUS Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail  85.-
Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks   174.-
4096MB MSI Radeon R9 380 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) MSI 4Gb 237.-
8460946 - Sharkoon VS3-V Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot Gehäuse sowas z.B. ? ohne Netzteil aber mit Lüfter ca. 26.-


Edith: herbboy war schneller :-/


----------



## ImperialTW (10. Juli 2015)

Danke für eure ratschläge

Wegen dem mainboard: crossfire wird nicht benötigt.....gibt es da nicht ne billigere alternative? 

Und wegen gehäuselüfter: würde da gerne 2 mitbestellen, aber was soll man da nehmen.....es gibt die teuren wie zbsp von bequiet die silentwings für 20 euro oder billige von arctic für 5 euro.....beide haben top bewertungen....kann es sein dass die billigen kaum schlechter sind? Sie sollten möglichst leise sein.....welche soll ich nehmen?
Lautstärke ist mir wichtiger als leistung da das system eh nicht übertaktet wird und somit kaum zu heiss werden dürfte

Danke


----------



## luki0710 (10. Juli 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Danke für eure ratschläge
> 
> Wegen dem mainboard: crossfire wird nicht benötigt.....gibt es da nicht ne billigere alternative?
> 
> ...


Wenns möglichst leise sein soll dann ist teuer auch besser, aber nicht Preiswert. Man kann auch gut mit 5-10 Lüftern Leben. 

Hat bei Amazon nicht alles ne gute Bewertung? ^^


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2015)

Mainboard: ausreichen würde auch das hier 8600130 - ASRock B85M Pro3 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR   oder  ASRock B85 Pro4 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail  sofern da genug Steckplätze für dich vorhanden sind - zB bei dem ersten würde maximal eine PCIe-Zusatzkarte, zB Soundkarte reinpassen, mehr nicht, weil die Grafikkarte den Platz wegnimmt. Und es liegt NICHT an Crossfire, dass das vorgeschlagene Modell teurer ist, sondern am Gesamtpaket inkl. dem modernen H97-Chipsatz - der hat halt "von Natur aus" auch Crossfire    aber in der Praxis sind die günstigeren auch gut. 

Lüfter: 20 Euro ist an sich zu teuer - und das Sharkoon hat ja zumindest einen Lüfter schon drin. Für 5€ ist der Arctic wiederum sicher gut - aber vlt dann was zu laut, aber eben "preiswert" und nicht schlecht. So 8-12€ sind eher ein guter Preis, und dann auch drauf achten: vorne reichen 600-800 U/Min völlig aus, hinten 1000-1200. Wenn einer einen Lüfter mit 2000 U/Min gut bewertet, dann weil er vlt. wg. Übertaktung gar nicht so viel Wert auf die Lautstärke legt und der Lüfter nur DAFÜR, dass er so schnell dreht, noch "relativ" leise ist - oder der steuert den sowieso mit viel weniger U/Min an, dann muss man so ein Teil aber gar nicht erst anschaffen  

Bei dem Sharkon-Gehäuse passt hinten aber nur ein 92mm-Lüfter rein, die sind natürlich lauter als 120mm-Modelle, die ja langsamer drehen für die gleiche Menge an Luft, die bewegt wird. Nimm vielleicht lieber das Sharkoon Sharkoon VG4-W 8603516 - Sharkoon VG4-W mit Sichtfenster Midi Tower ohne   das hat hinten Platz für nen 120mm-Lüfter UND es sind schon zwei dabei. Da brauchst du also keinen dazubestellen, außer die beiden sind Dir zu laut - das kannst du aber ja erstmal testen. 


@Luki: "_Hat bei Amazon nicht alles ne gute Bewertung"_ => nö, im Gegenteil: bei vielen Produkten gibt es nur wenige Wertungen, und dann oft von den wenigen Leuten, die mit ihrem Produkt Pech hatten. Da kaufen vlt 100 Leute den Lüfter, 95 sind zufrieden, von denen schreiben aber nur 5 auch ne Meinung - die 5 unzufriedenen schreiben aber ALLE ihre schlechte Meinung, weil sie Luft ablassen wollen, und oft ist dann noch jemand dabei, der gar nicht das Produkt, sondern Lieferzeit oder schlechten Service bemängelt...


----------



## ImperialTW (14. Juli 2015)

Ok, danke schon mal.
Die bequiet pure wings 2 sollen ja ganz gut sein und kosten so 10 euro.
Ich werd noch einen adapter (12 zu 7v) kaufen dass die nicht auf max laufen.
Wie ist das wenn ich so einen lüfter an den cpu kühler montiere?  Hab den cooler master t4 aber der lüfter is etwas laut.....
Muss es ein "pwm" lüfter sein, wird die drehzahl da automatisch geregelt oder wie funktioniert das?
Gehäuselüfter werde ich mit adapter auf silent stellen mit 7V aber wie geht das bei der cpu? Mainboard müsste doch automatisch drehzahl regeln jenachdem wie warm die cpu ist oder?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

Da musst mal schauen, welche Lüftergrößen an den Kühlkörper passen. 120mm scheinen aber zu gehen. Du solltest dann einen mit  PWM nehmen und halt auch mit nem Stecker passend fürs Board, nicht molex wie es beim 12 zu7 V-Adapter vermutlich ist. Das PWM ist zwar nicht zwingend nötig zur Regelung, aber es ist besser als non-PWM.


----------



## ImperialTW (14. Juli 2015)

Ja hab momentan einen 120mm drauf.
Aber was ist der unterschied von pwm zu non-pwm? Ich möchte halt nicht mit nem lüfterregler rumhantieren.....einfach anstecken und fertig 
Also besser pwm? Heisst das, dass der lüfter dann automatisdlch geregelt wird vom mainboard?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

geregelt werden alle Lüfter, die einen der kleinen 3- oder 4-Pin Stecker passend fürs Board haben. Die 4Pin haben halt PWM, dabei wird der Lüfter nicht dauernd mit zB 8V versorgt, damit er seine Drehzahl erreicht, sondern er bekommt Schübe mit mehr Volt, aber dazwischen ne Pause - das soll in der Summe dann leiser sein als eine durchgehende Versorgung.


----------



## ImperialTW (14. Juli 2015)

Aha alles klar, danke 
Ich kann also theoretisch jeden 120mm PWM Lüfter an den cpu Kühlkopf montieren?
Hab im moment den Akasa Apache. Sollte auch leise sein aber irgendwie hört man den schon deutlich auch bei geschlossenem gehäuse und 1m abstand....
Hab


----------



## ImperialTW (14. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da musst mal schauen, welche Lüftergrößen an den Kühlkörper passen. 120mm scheinen aber zu gehen. Du solltest dann einen mit  PWM nehmen und halt auch mit nem Stecker passend fürs Board, nicht molex wie es beim 12 zu7 V-Adapter vermutlich ist. Das PWM ist zwar nicht zwingend nötig zur Regelung, aber es ist besser als non-PWM.



Die pwm lüfter haben ja ohnehin alle diesrn 4-pol stecker fürs board oder nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2015)

4pol ist = PWM. 

Und ich hab auch einen Apache, den hör ich so gut wie gar nicht ^^  für wieviel U/Min ist der denn ausglegt?


----------



## ImperialTW (14. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> 4pol ist = PWM.
> 
> Und ich hab auch einen Apache, den hör ich so gut wie gar nicht ^^  für wieviel U/Min ist der denn ausglegt?





Ja eben 
Naja ich hab vorne einen Noctura Lüfter, den hört man wirklich gar nicht, hat allerdings auch so nen "low noise" Adapter, also ich denke mal 7V.
Der CPU Lüfter (Apache)... keine Ahnung, der is direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen (4 pin) ohne Adapter. Wie kann ich das regeln bzw. wie weiss ich überhaupt wieviele
U/Min der hat?
Auf der Packung steht Drehzahl 600 bis 1300 und 12V. Wird das also automatisch vom Board geregelt wie schnell der grade dreht?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juli 2015)

An sich müsste das vom Board geregelt werden. Hast du mal geschaut, wie schnell der dreht? Das sollte mit einem Tool vom Boardhersteller gehen.


----------



## ImperialTW (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo, jetzt noch mal ne Frage, und zwar hab ich ein Problem mit den Anschlüssen von Graka auf Bildschirm. 
Also, der Bildschirm hat nur einen VGA Steckplatz, die Grafikkarte jedoch hat nur "Display Port" und "DVI-D Dual Link"!
Hatte keinen passenden Adapter (hatte nur DVI-I Dual). Hat also nicht gepasst. 
Hab jetzt schnell in einem PC Shop was passendes gesucht, aber die hatten nur "DVI-D Single link" Kabel (mit VGA Adapter für den Bildschirm). Der Verkäufer
meinte es müsste trotzdem funktionieren (also das dvi-d-single kabel in den dvi-d-dual Steckplatz der Graka). 
Naja, angeschlossen - kein Bild!!
Liegt wohl daran dass es nicht kompatible ist oder? Oder liegt es villeicht daran dass ich noch die alten Grafiktreiber drauf hab?
Sollte ich am besten ein VGA-DVI-D dual link Kabel kaufen? Oder besser VGA - Display Port? Hab gehört es gibt da Probleme mit der Übersetzung von Digital auf Analog oder so was, habs nicht verstanden.
Wie soll ich jetzt am besten den Bildschirm mit der Graka verbinden?

Würde das passen?
http://www.amazon.de/CSL-DisplayPor...=1437675957&sr=8-13&keywords=vga+display+port

oder so was:
http://www.amazon.de/Cable-Matters-...d=1437676842&sr=8-1&keywords=display+port+vga

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

Oh jee, du hast noch bzw. ausschließlich VGA am Monitor??? Der muss ja echt megaalt sein ^^  Ich glaub ich hab das letzte Mal vor 4-5 Jahren vor "Restposten"-Monitoren gewarnt, die nur VGA haben, weil es seitdem kein Thema mehr sein sollte       Das Kabel müsste klappen, aber 100% sicher bin ich nicht... vlt schau mal, ob bei der Grafikkarte ein Adapter von DVI auf VGA dabei war. Und an sich solltest du unbedingt an einen neuen Monitor denken. 

An sich müsste es bei DVI aber egal sein, ob single oder dual, aber vlt. bietet der DVI-Anschluss einfach gar kein analoges, also VGA-Bild mehr. Es kann aber sein, dass du ein Kabel erwischt hast, das nur für "Graka VGA, Monitor DVI" gedacht ist.


----------



## ImperialTW (23. Juli 2015)

Ach du sch***, naja hab den Bildschirm erst vor 2 Jahren gekauft. Is ein AOC 27 zoll mit 3d, hätte nie gedacht dass das veraltete Technik sein könnte lol ^^
Wie gesagt, kann es sein dass es daran liegt dass ich noch die alten Grafikkarten Treiber installiert hab??
Sorry, welches Kabel meinst du müsste klappen? Das was ich bereits ausprobiert habe oder das was ich verlinkt habe?

Nein bei der Graka war nix dabei. Sollte es klappen wenn ich mein altes VGA Kabel nehme (es direkt am Bildschirm anschliesse) und bei der Graka diesen Adapter nehme:
http://www.amazon.de/Cable-Matters-...d=1437676842&sr=8-1&keywords=display+port+vga

Ja ich hab hier auch schon vor nem Monat oder so wegen nem neuen Bildschirm Tipps eingeholt (wegen 4k und so) aber hab mich dann entschlossen noch zu warten.
Tja also lieber kauf ich mir einen Adapter als gleich n neun Bildschirm........


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

Also, da stimmt aber was nicht - 2 Jahre und 3D ? Der kann unmöglich nur VGA haben - was für ein Modell ist das denn?


----------



## ImperialTW (23. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, da stimmt aber was nicht - 2 Jahre und 3D ? Der kann unmöglich nur VGA haben - was für ein Modell ist das denn?



HDMI is auch dabei. Aber kann man damit was anfangen?
Also es is dieser hier, aber mit 3d. Ansonsten genau derselbe
AOC I2757FM 68,6 cm Monitor silber-schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Was meinst zum Adapter?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

Aber klar geht HDMI - hat die Graka denn kein HDMI? Was für eine hast du denn jetzt? An sich ja jede moderne Karte HDMI, manche vlt. nur Mini-HDMI. So oder so: du kannst nen Adapter DVI auf HDMI nehmen plus HDMI-Kabel, oder ein Kabel mit DVI und HDMI.

Was hattest du denn für die alte Karte für ein Kabel genommen?


----------



## ImperialTW (23. Juli 2015)

Was? HDMI geht? Ok, dann bitte entschuldige meine Ignoranz 
Dachte das is nur für TV bzw dass es da Komplikationen gibt weil es ja mit audio ist usw.

Hab jetzt die Gigabyte R9 390. Ja die hat HDMI ^^ 

Ok, also wenn das so ist wieso kann ich kein einfaches HDMI Kabel nehmen? Monitor UND Graka haben ja beide HDMI Anschluss.
Warum "DVI auf HDMI nehmen plus HDMI-Kabel, oder ein Kabel mit DVI und HDMI." ??


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2015)

HDMI-Anschlüsse MÜSSEN Ton senden KÖNNEN - aber du musst nicht den Sound über HDMI nutzen, sondern kannst auch nur das Bild per HDMI senden. Wenn du HDMI nutzt, kann es zwar sein, dass zunächst der Ton auf HDMI umgestellt wird - das kannst du aber in der Systemsteuerung bei Sound&Hardware, Sound wieder umstellen, übernehmen und speichern, dann sollte es auch nach nem PC-Neustart immer so sein, dass deine normalen Boxen verwendet werden.

Wenn Graka und Monitor HDMI haben, dann reicht natürlich ein normales HDMI-Kabel.


----------



## ImperialTW (23. Juli 2015)

Ok so werd ich's machen! Danke Herbboy!!


----------



## ImperialTW (24. Juli 2015)

So, hab jetzt das HDMI Kabel angeschlossen. Davor die alten Grafik-Treiber deinstalliert. Wenn ich jetzt den Computer starte, fährt er normal hoch, allerdings sehe ich nach dem Windows login nur ca. 2 Sekunden lang den Desktop, dann wird
der Monitor schwarz und das system blockiert (merke ich daran weil der windows sound ebenfalls blockiert\hängt). Wenn ich jedoch im abgesicherten Modus starte funktioniert's, ich kann aber so die neuen Treiber nicht installieren (Erkennungstreiber kann nicht geladen werden). Also musste wieder die alte Karte rein.
Hab gehört es gibt häufig Treiberprobleme mit den neuen R9 300er Grafikkarten!
Aber wie soll ich das anstellen? Ich kann den neuen Katalyst 15.15 (für r9 300) ja nicht installieren während die alte Graka noch drin ist, oder?
Oder kann ich die neuen grafiktreiber schon vorab installieren?

Hoffe das die neue graka nicht defekt ist.
Mir ist aufgefallen dass die sehr heiß wurde, und das nach nur 15 minuten im idle. Der lüfter drehte zwar, hab mir allerdings fast die Finger verbrannt.......das waren gefühlt 90 grad.....is das normal?? Klar, die treiber fehlten......aber trotzdem.....

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2015)

Deinstallier mal den alten Catalyst, dann PC runterfahren, neue Karte rein und PC starten.  Die müsste dann als Standardkarte trotzdem ein Bild zeigen, und dann müsste man die Treiber neu installieren können


----------



## ImperialTW (24. Juli 2015)

Das hab ich ja gemacht. Alten treiber deinstalliert unter systemsteuerung, computer heruntergefahren, neue graka eingebaut, hochgefahren, und kurz nach windows login bildschirm schwarz und system blockiert! Konnte im abgesicherten modus hochfahren, allerdings kam dann beim versuch die neuen treiber zu installieren immer die oben genannte fehlermeldung. Auch mit installations-cd!
Das ist echt ferflixt


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2015)

Was meinst du mit installations-CD? Also, wenn du Windows quasi von Grund auf neu installieren willst? Stromstecker hast du aber alle korrekt an der Karte dran?


----------



## ImperialTW (24. Juli 2015)

Nein ich meine die treiber installations cd.
Konnte die neuen treiber weder von cd noch von installations file installieren im abges. modus.
Kam immer "erkennungstreiber kann nicht geladen werden". Und wie gesagt, bei normalem hochfahren wurde kurz nach login monitor schwarz und blockiert. Und alte treiber waren deinstalliert, hatte also zu dem zeitpunkt keine treiber..,,


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juli 2015)

Vlt schau zuerst mal nach einem BIOS-Update fürs Board, vlt. liegt es daran. UND auch mal schauen, was es an neuen Boardtreibern so alles gibt und die auch zuerst installieren.


----------



## ImperialTW (24. Juli 2015)

Ok werd ich versuchen, danke


----------



## ImperialTW (25. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Vlt schau zuerst mal nach einem BIOS-Update fürs Board, vlt. liegt es daran. UND auch mal schauen, was es an neuen Boardtreibern so alles gibt und die auch zuerst installieren.



Herbboy du bist ein Genie!!  ^^
Es hat funktioniert!! Hab für das Board ein BIOS Update gemacht und alle Treiber aktualisiert! Hab dann wieder die alten Katalyst Treiber deinstalliert, aber dieses mal zusätzlich mit einem Tool was die Treiber vollständig und sauber
entfernen soll. Neue Karte eingebaut, und dieses mal kein Blackout!! 
Sofort Katalyst 15.15 installiert und das war's! Karte läuft jetzt in Windows (ohne zocken) bei 60 Grad, ist das in Ordnung so? Scheint mir relativ viel, da ich in Tests von 30 bis 40 Grad in idle gelesen habe.....


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2015)

Alles okay - es hängt halt von der Lüfterkurve ab. Wenn man unbedingt zb 30 Grad haben will, dann drehen die LÜfter schneller. Will man es leise haben, dann drehen die langsam, aber die Temp ist halt höher.

Aber teste mal bei Last - ich bin aber jetzt 2 Tage nicht da


----------



## ImperialTW (25. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Alles okay - es hängt halt von der Lüfterkurve ab. Wenn man unbedingt zb 30 Grad haben will, dann drehen die LÜfter schneller. Will man es leise haben, dann drehen die langsam, aber die Temp ist halt höher.
> 
> Aber teste mal bei Last - ich bin aber jetzt 2 Tage nicht da



Naja diese Karte hat diesen SIlent Mode, wo praktisch die Lüfter im Idle gar nicht drehen. Hab gestern beim zocken zwischendurch nachgesehen und die Temp war kaum höher, also ca. 70°. Allerdings drehen da die Lüfter natürlich 
Komisch finde ich nur, dass die Metallplatte an der Rückseite der Karte sehr heiß wird, also dermaßen heiß dass man sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Finger verbrennt wenn man sie berührt! Auch die Abwärme ist 
gigantisch und nicht mit meiner vorherigen Karte (HD6870) zu vergleichen. Selbs das Gehäuse wird sehr warm und der ganze Raum erwärmt sich. Also ich finds komisch dass das "nur" 70° sein sollen......naja.......
ich mein wenn die gesamte Karte fast glüht, wie kann der Grafikchip dann nur 70 ° warm sein? Piriform Speccy ist das Tool was ich benütze um Infos bzw Temperaturen einzusehen.
Hoffe es passt dann alles. Danke für deine Hilfe! Du musst ein Spendenkonto einrichten lol ^^


----------



## Dragnir (25. Juli 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Komisch finde ich nur, dass die Metallplatte an der Rückseite der Karte sehr heiß wird, also dermaßen heiß dass man sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Finger verbrennt wenn man sie berührt! Auch die Abwärme ist
> gigantisch und nicht mit meiner vorherigen Karte (HD6870) zu vergleichen. Selbs das Gehäuse wird sehr warm und der ganze Raum erwärmt sich. Also ich finds komisch dass das "nur" 70° sein sollen......naja.......
> ich mein wenn die gesamte Karte fast glüht, wie kann der Grafikchip dann nur 70 ° warm sein?



Das macht mich dann doch wieder etwas stutzig, mir die Karte zu holen...
Andererseits im Winter auch nicht verkehrt ^^


----------



## ImperialTW (25. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Das macht mich dann doch wieder etwas stutzig, mir die Karte zu holen...
> Andererseits im Winter auch nicht verkehrt ^^





Denke mal diese high end karten werden halt alle etwas wärmer.....denke das ist normal. Die gtx 970 soll weniger strom verbrauchen, wird aber ähnlich warm. Hat dafür halt nur 3,5 gb speicher. Chip ist bei 70 grad, is also ok anscheinend.
Bin ansonsten sehr zufrieden mit der r9 390. Hat richtig power und ist relativ leise auch beim zocken.


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Juli 2015)

Also bei den aktuellen Temperaturen draußen läuft meine 970 auch ziemlich warm und gar heiß bei Titeln wie Witcher und die braucht ja weniger Strom als eine 390 -> niedrigere Abwärme. Aber was soll man machen, solang sie nicht schmilzt passts ja.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Kühlung auf "Silent" getrimmt ist, dann ist es völlig logisch, dass eine Temperatur, die für einen "Normaluser" vielleicht hoch klingt, absichtlich in Kauf genommen wird, damit die Karte leise bleibt. Sorgen braucht man sich da nicht machen, 70 Grad sind völlig unkritisch.


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn die Kühlung auf "Silent" getrimmt ist, dann ist es völlig logisch, dass eine Temperatur, die für einen "Normaluser" vielleicht hoch klingt, absichtlich in Kauf genommen wird, damit die Karte leise bleibt. Sorgen braucht man sich da nicht machen, 70 Grad sind völlig unkritisch.




Ja also in Idle stehem die Lüfter still, nur beim zocken rotieren sie. Das is alles von Werk aus so eingestellt. Das mit den 70-75° is auch ok, was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist warum dann diese Abdeckplatte an der Rückseite der Karte so extrem heiß wird?? Und die Abwärme is schon krass! Und das Gehäuse wird oben/hinten sehr warm, obwohl ich vorne und hinten Gehäuselüfter montiert habe.
Ich frag mich wie die gtx 970 im vergleich mit der r9 390 abschneidet was Abwärme usw. betrifft. Das ist nämlich wirklich etwas was mich stört. Die Temperaturen sind ja ohnehin schon sehr hoch momentan, und wenn man dann auch noch mit 'ner R9 390 zockt dann wirds kritisch......kalte Dusche alle 30 minuten haha
Naja, muss man positiv sehen. Sauna und zocken all in one


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Ja also in Idle stehem die Lüfter still, nur beim zocken rotieren sie. Das is alles von Werk aus so eingestellt. Das mit den 70-75° is auch ok, was ich aber nicht verstehe, ist warum dann diese Abdeckplatte an der Rückseite der Karte so extrem heiß wird?? Und die Abwärme is schon krass! Und das Gehäuse wird oben/hinten sehr warm, obwohl ich vorne und hinten Gehäuselüfter montiert habe.


 Die Platte nimmt halt die ganze Wärme auf, damit die wiederum an die Luft abgegeben werden kann, wo sie durch die normale Gehäuselüftung dann weggeblasen wird. Dass das "gefühlt" sehr warm ist, ist völlig normal. Auch zB ein DVD-Player wird im Betrieb irgendwo ziemlich warm, oder ein Hifi-Verstärker usw.  

Die GTX 970 wird auch ziemlich heiß hinten usw. - kann sein, dass die R9 390 das PC-Gehäuse nochmal was wärmer macht, aber das ist wirklich kein Problem. Bestimmt wäre das Gehäuse auch "warm", wenn du eine andere/alte Top-Karte im PC hättest, oder es wäre vlt. kühler, aber dafür würde der Graka-Lüfter halt drehen. 





Ich frag mich wie die gtx 970 im vergleich mit der r9 390 abschneidet was Abwärme usw. betrifft. Das ist nämlich wirklich etwas was mich stört. Die Temperaturen sind ja ohnehin schon sehr hoch momentan, und wenn man dann auch noch mit 'ner R9 390 zockt dann wirds kritisch......kalte Dusche alle 30 minuten haha
Naja, muss man positiv sehen. Sauna und zocken all in one[/QUOTE]


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Juli 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Also bei den aktuellen Temperaturen draußen läuft meine 970 auch ziemlich warm und gar heiß bei Titeln wie Witcher und die braucht ja weniger Strom als eine 390 -> niedrigere Abwärme. Aber was soll man machen, solang sie nicht schmilzt passts ja.




Die 390 läuft schon mit Fifa so heiß dass man auf der Karte Spiegeleier kochen kann.....
Bist du mit der 970 zufrieden?
Ich wollte auch die 970 holen, hab mich aber doch für die r9 390 entschieden weil sie 8gb ram hat und ich der Meinung war dass es so zukunftssicherer sei......
Bei der aktuellen Wärmeentwicklung meiner Karte zweifel ich jetzt daran, ob die 970 nicht doch besser gewesen wäre......zumal ich kein fps freak bin


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Die 390 läuft schon mit Fifa so heiß dass man auf der Karte Spiegeleier kochen kann.....
> Bist du mit der 970 zufrieden?
> Ich wollte auch die 970 holen, hab mich aber doch für die r9 390 entschieden weil sie 8gb ram hat und ich der Meinung war dass es so zukunftssicherer sei......
> Bei der aktuellen Wärmeentwicklung meiner Karte zweifel ich jetzt daran, ob die 970 nicht doch besser gewesen wäre......zumal ich kein fps freak bin



Jetzt hängt euch doch nicht so an irgendwelchen Temp-Werten auf und wundert euch, dass elektronische Bauteile heiß werden können... 

DIe GTX 970 wird  bei Last auch nicht grad kühl hinten, also bloß nicht denken, da hast du locker flockige 60 Grad, nur weil der Kern vom Kühler vielleicht bei 60-70 gehalten wird... zb siehe mal diesen Test zu einer OC-Version einer GTX 970, da hat die hinten auch ihre 90 Grad

Temperatur, Geräuschentwicklung und Videos - PC-Praxis: Galax GTX 970 OC Mod - extra leise und kühl für den Turbo-HTPC


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Jetzt hängt euch doch nicht so an irgendwelchen Temp-Werten auf und wundert euch, dass elektronische Bauteile heiß werden können...
> 
> DIe GTX 970 wird  bei Last auch nicht grad kühl hinten, also bloß nicht denken, da hast du locker flockige 60 Grad, nur weil der Kern vom Kühler vielleicht bei 60-70 gehalten wird... zb siehe mal diesen Test zu einer OC-Version einer GTX 970, da hat die hinten auch ihre 90 Grad
> 
> Temperatur, Geräuschentwicklung und Videos - PC-Praxis: Galax GTX 970 OC Mod - extra leise und kühl für den Turbo-HTPC




Oha, ja stimmt die 970 wird auch richtig heiß...
Es hat mich halt gewundert. Meine alte Karte war da deutlich kühler 
Dann ist das also normal, dass diese Metallplatte so heiß wird.....ok dann bin ich beruhigt 
Es hat mich stutzig gemacht, weil ich mir gedacht habe, wenn diese Platte schon so heiß wird, wie heiß muss dann erst der Rechenkern der Karte sein? Kann ja nicht stimmen das mit den 70°....
Naja anscheinend doch.

Also danke für die Aufklärung


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Ich könnte mir halt vorstellen, dass die Wärme bei Deiner alten Karte entweder woanders hinfloss - vlt war dort ALLES dann bei zB 60 Grad, aber nix über 70. Oder aber es hat mit der Lüftung der Karte zu tun, dass die alte Karte mehr selber "weggeblasen" hat auf Kosten von mehr Lüfterdrehzahl. Oder aber die hat einfach von der Leistung her nicht so viel Strom und somit auch Wärme verbraucht. Was hattest du noch für eine?

und wegen der Temps an sich: bei Grafikkarten werden oft die Spannungswandler, die den Strom in die benötigten Werte umwandeln, sehr heiß, vor allem falls die selber keinen Kontakt zum Kühler haben. Dann geht die Hitze komplett in die Rückplatte. Da hast du dann u.U. dort hinten 80-85 Grad, obwohl die GPU nur zB 65 Grad hat.  Ist aber alles nicht gefährlich, aber bei jeder Generation kann es anders sein. Es gab mal Karten, da wären 70 Grad der Tod der Karte gewesen, bei anderen sind 90 Grad wiederum ein normaler Durchschnittswert usw


----------



## ImperialTW (27. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir halt vorstellen, dass die Wärme bei Deiner alten Karte entweder woanders hinfloss - vlt war dort ALLES dann bei zB 60 Grad, aber nix über 70. Oder aber es hat mit der Lüftung der Karte zu tun, dass die alte Karte mehr selber "weggeblasen" hat auf Kosten von mehr Lüfterdrehzahl. Oder aber die hat einfach von der Leistung her nicht so viel Strom und somit auch Wärme verbraucht. Was hattest du noch für eine?
> 
> und wegen der Temps an sich: bei Grafikkarten werden oft die Spannungswandler, die den Strom in die benötigten Werte umwandeln, sehr heiß, vor allem falls die selber keinen Kontakt zum Kühler haben. Dann geht die Hitze komplett in die Rückplatte. Da hast du dann u.U. dort hinten 80-85 Grad, obwohl die GPU nur zB 65 Grad hat.  Ist aber alles nicht gefährlich, aber bei jeder Generation kann es anders sein. Es gab mal Karten, da wären 70 Grad der Tod der Karte gewesen, bei anderen sind 90 Grad wiederum ein normaler Durchschnittswert usw




Hatte ne HD6850. Ja die hatte nur einen 6pin Stecker..... im Gegensatz zur R9= 8pin+6pin 
Auch der Lüfter war so gebaut dass er die Luft rausgepustet hat. War halt sehr laut!

Ach so funktioniert das......
Ok, also das heißt die Platte speichert somit viel Hitze während die GPU relativ kühl bleibt! So muss es wohl sein....... danke für die Info 
Wollte nur sicher gehen dass da nix defekt ist


----------



## Herbboy (27. Juli 2015)

Okay, dann hat die Karte natürlich per se viel weniger Energie benötigt und somit auch weniger Wärme erzeugt UND "das bisschen" dann noch per lautem Lüfter weggepustet


----------



## Golgomaph (29. Juli 2015)

Um deine Frage zu beantworten, ja, ich bin zufrieden und ja, die Karte wird heiß. 
Ich habe anfangs auch ständig die GPU-Temperaturen im Auge behalten, im IDLE um die 35°C, in Witcher dann halt schon 65°C. Und das bei kühlem Wetter. Sprich in den Vergangenen Wochen war das ganze locker jeweils 15°C höher. 
Habe zwei 140mm für Frischluft und drei 120mm für Abluft im Gehäuse, dass dürfte sich also wenn überhaupt positiv auswirken. Ansonsten sind die Temperaturen doch völlig egal solang alles funktioniert und keinen Schaden nimmt.
Letzteres ist ja garnicht mehr möglich soweit ich dass verstanden habe, weil sich sowohl Grafikkarten als auch Prozessoren heruntertakten sobald es ihnen zu heiß wird.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2015)

65 Grad bei Last ist echt saukalt   und 80 bei Sommerwetter wären "normal"


----------



## ImperialTW (29. Juli 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Um deine Frage zu beantworten, ja, ich bin zufrieden und ja, die Karte wird heiß.
> Ich habe anfangs auch ständig die GPU-Temperaturen im Auge behalten, im IDLE um die 35°C, in Witcher dann halt schon 65°C. Und das bei kühlem Wetter. Sprich in den Vergangenen Wochen war das ganze locker jeweils 15°C höher.
> Habe zwei 140mm für Frischluft und drei 120mm für Abluft im Gehäuse, dass dürfte sich also wenn überhaupt positiv auswirken. Ansonsten sind die Temperaturen doch völlig egal solang alles funktioniert und keinen Schaden nimmt.
> Letzteres ist ja garnicht mehr möglich soweit ich dass verstanden habe, weil sich sowohl Grafikkarten als auch Prozessoren heruntertakten sobald es ihnen zu heiß wird.




Welchen Hersteller?
Hab in den letzten Tagen viel Positives über die GTX 970 von MSI gelesen. Leise, Kühl usw. über 100 Watt weniger Stromverbrauch im Vergleich zur R9 390......
Mich würde es ja nicht stören wegen bisschen Wärme und bisschen Lärm, aber was diese 390er veranstaltet....... wollte neulich bisschen zocken, und hab mir dann gedacht, neee
besser nicht, sonst geht dieses "Sauna/gebrumme" wieder los....... und das ohne zu übertreiben. Das gesamte Gehäuse wird dermaßen warm dass ich meine Beine nicht mehr drauf
ablegen kann (was ich häufig mache), weil's einfach zu heiß ist. Ja, das GEHÄUSE. Und ja ich hab 2 Lüfter von Noctura eingebaut......... also so viel hab ich nicht falsch gemacht. 
Aber diese r9 390 ist einfach n Ofen, das muss ich mir nicht antun! Hoffe mit der GTX wirds besser. Laut diversen Tests müsste die deutlich kühler und leiser sein


----------



## Golgomaph (30. Juli 2015)

GTX 970 AMP Omega Core, wird als eine der am wenigsten von Spulenfiepen betroffenen Karten bewertet.

Du darfst aber die 300-Reihe von AMD jetzt nicht als so heiß "verallgemeinern", glaube nicht dass dein Fall normal ist. Du solltest es vielleicht bis die neue Karte da ist garnicht bis zu diesen Temperaturen kommen lassen, Festplatten zum Beispiel sind da für Schäden nämlich schon anfälliger im +50°C-Bereich, solltest vielleicht auch mal deren Temperaturen messen. Funktionieren alle GPU-Lüfter? Gibt es auch keinen Hitzestau in deinem Gehäuse, also herrscht dort ein Luftstrom? Liegt es vielleicht an einer anderen Komponente die alles aufheizt? Netzteil vielleicht?


----------



## ImperialTW (30. Juli 2015)

Hab bei meiner 390 auch spulenfiepen bemerkt, aber nur selten.

Ja stimmt, aber die wärme muss ja irgendwo hin. Am besten aus dem gehäuse raus. Ein guter Kühler hält die gpu kühl, was ja auch der fall ist, aber die insgesamt produzierte wärme verschwindet ja nicht.
Keine ahnung ob da ein luftstau ist.....möglich wärs. Hab vorne und hinten jeweils gehäuselüfter montiert. Beide laufen allerdings mit silent adapter, also relativ langsam. Villeicht sollte ich den hinteren lüfter schneller drehen lassen......
Hab ein standart atx gehäuse von sharkoon, das t9. Kabelmanagement, netzteil liegt unten und hat daher einen entkoppelten luftstrom. 
Mal sehen wie es mit der msi gtx970 läuft, werde sie in den nächsten tagen einbauen.
Bin grade nicht am pc aber werd mal die temps hier posten. Die scheinen alle normal......cpu, board, ram.....alles so zwischen 30 und 40 grad wenn ich mich recht erinnere.....gpu unter last bei etwa 75 grad. Aber das problem ist wie gesagt die abwärme, die tatsache dass diese karte das gehäuse und gar den gesamten raum deutlich aufheizt.....


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2015)

Den hinteren solltest du an sich problemlos schneller drehen lassen können, ohne dass es "laut" wird. Und wenn doch, dann hol dir halt einen neuen Lüfter, der viel Luft schafft trotz "Silent"


----------



## ImperialTW (30. Juli 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Den hinteren solltest du an sich problemlos schneller drehen lassen können, ohne dass es "laut" wird. Und wenn doch, dann hol dir halt einen neuen Lüfter, der viel Luft schafft trotz "Silent"




Werd ich machen 
Der lüfter sollte einer der leisesten sein. Noctura nf p12 pwm. Werds mal versuchen


----------



## Golgomaph (30. Juli 2015)

Silent ist halt nicht alles 

Einen Luftstau würde es ja theoretisch nur geben, wenn alle Lüfter Luft rein und keiner Luft rauspusten würde ... aber das ist ja bei dir nicht der Fall. 
Ich muss sagen ich finde die heutigen Lautstärkebewertungen von Käufern irgendwelcher Gehäuselüfter völlig daneben. Hatte da zu Beginn schon Angst, weil 25 Db(A) schon als störend bewertet wurden.
Habe dennoch jene Lüfter gekauft (Corsair AF 140), und drei 120mm die schon im Gehäuse (Aerocool Aero 1000) waren, und habe sie vor allem jetzt die letzten Wochen auf 100% laufen .. ich höre so gut wie gar nichts.
Oftmals ist die leichte Briese draußen bei offenem Fenster lauter als der Rechner ..


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Silent ist halt nicht alles
> 
> Einen Luftstau würde es ja theoretisch nur geben, wenn alle Lüfter Luft rein und keiner Luft rauspusten würde ... aber das ist ja bei dir nicht der Fall.
> Ich muss sagen ich finde die heutigen Lautstärkebewertungen von Käufern irgendwelcher Gehäuselüfter völlig daneben. Hatte da zu Beginn schon Angst, weil 25 Db(A) schon als störend bewertet wurden.
> ...


  man kann das halt nicht verallgemeinern. Ich hab mal nen hochgelobten be quiet silent wing geholt, der in dB gemessen auch sehr leise IST, aber der hatte ein leises Surrgeräusch, und grad WEIL der Rest vom PC so leise ist, hat das tierisch genervt. Da war der alte Lüfter zwar vlt lauter beim Rausch-Geräusch, aber insgesamt war der PC angenehmer. Ich hab den silent wing dann halt auf 7V umge"moddet", dann war es wiederum kein Problem. 

Und so oder so sind Meinungen bei der Lautstärke halt immer subjektiv, vor allem weil oft der Vergleich fehlt. Wenn einer vorher ein Gehäuse von 2005 hatte, dann wird ihm selbst der als laut geltende Lüfter eines modernen 30€-Gehäuses superleise vorkommen, und der lobt dann das Gehäuse vlt. in einer Rezension    Auch Grafikkarten: was heute als inakzeptabel laut gilt, wäre vor 10 Jahren noch als "erstaunlich leise" durchgegangen


----------



## Golgomaph (31. Juli 2015)

Ja, leider. Dezibel-Angaben sagen halt zumindest für einen Laien überhaupt nichts aus. Habe dann halt irgendwie versucht mit diversen Dezibel-Apps rauszubekommen, wie laut denn 25 Dezibel jetzt sind. Haste aber trotzdem keine Vorstellung .. wollte halt wissen wie laut der Rechner ca. sein wird.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Ja, leider. Dezibel-Angaben sagen halt zumindest für einen Laien überhaupt nichts aus. Habe dann halt irgendwie versucht mit diversen Dezibel-Apps rauszubekommen, wie laut denn 25 Dezibel jetzt sind. Haste aber trotzdem keine Vorstellung .. wollte halt wissen wie laut der Rechner ca. sein wird.



Von solchen Apps halte ich rein gar nix, denn dazu müsste man erst mal mit dem verwendeten Mic einen Eichvorgang durchführen und auch an sich ein gutes Mic haben. Ansonsten weiß die App ja gar nicht, wie die im Handy ankommenden Werte zu bewerten sind. Das ist ähnlich wie umgekehrt so Hörtests per Handy/Kopfhörer: da müsste die "App" an sich erst mal genau wissen, ob und wie gut der Kopfhörer welche Töne überhaupt darstellen kann, ansonsten macht das genau so viel Sinn wie ein Sehtest über Telefon...  

Was bei der Lautstärkemessung noch dazukommt ist der Abstand. Wenn du ein Mic 10cm weit weg hast, dann hast du da viel mehr ankommende dB als bei 50cm Abstand. 

und gute Magazine testen eh inzwischen in Sone, weil das viel eher eine empfundene Lautstärke angeben kann.


----------



## Golgomaph (1. August 2015)

Dass die Mikrofone entsprechend eingerichtet bzw. überhaupt gut genug sein müssen ist schon klar ... ich zumindest wollte es ja nur grob wissen. Dafür hätte es dann denke ich schon ausgereicht. Abstand ist auch logisch, darauf habe ich aber geachtet.
Aber selbst wenn man dann kurz ein Geräusch produzieren konnte, dass in etwa die angegebenen Dezibel-Werte vorweist, kann man sich trotzdem überhaupt nicht vorstellen wie laut ein Lüfter dann wirklich sein würde, von daher ist das sowieso relativ sinnlos.

Ob dass ganze jetzt in Dezibel oder in Sone angegeben wird, ist für einen Laien, wie ich es in diesem Gebiet bin, relativ gleichgültig. Ich kann schlicht weg mit beidem nichts anfangen und kenne keinen Vergleich, da mag eine Angabe in Sone noch so gut eine empfundene Lautstärke angeben können.

Ich glaube eine der Mess-Apps maß sogar in Sone, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Fakt ist auf jeden Fall, dass man sich da ohne DIREKTEN Vergleich keinerlei Vorstellung machen kann, außer natürlich man hat beispielsweise einen anderen, bereits verbauten Ventilator, oder irgendetwas anderes, von dem man die genaue Lautstärke weiß.


----------



## ImperialTW (1. August 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> man kann das halt nicht verallgemeinern. Ich hab mal nen hochgelobten be quiet silent wing geholt, der in dB gemessen auch sehr leise IST, aber der hatte ein leises Surrgeräusch, und grad WEIL der Rest vom PC so leise ist, hat das tierisch genervt. Da war der alte Lüfter zwar vlt lauter beim Rausch-Geräusch, aber insgesamt war der PC angenehmer. Ich hab den silent wing dann halt auf 7V umge"moddet", dann war es wiederum kein Problem.
> 
> Und so oder so sind Meinungen bei der Lautstärke halt immer subjektiv, vor allem weil oft der Vergleich fehlt. Wenn einer vorher ein Gehäuse von 2005 hatte, dann wird ihm selbst der als laut geltende Lüfter eines modernen 30€-Gehäuses superleise vorkommen, und der lobt dann das Gehäuse vlt. in einer Rezension    Auch Grafikkarten: was heute als inakzeptabel laut gilt, wäre vor 10 Jahren noch als "erstaunlich leise" durchgegangen





Stimmt es kommt drauf an wie silent der rest des pc's ist. Meine beiden noctura gehäuselüfter sind praktisch unhörbar, nur ne leichte brise 
Du hast ja auch nen apache cpu lüfter? Ich fand den etwas laut, hab ihn jetzt durch den silent wings 2 ausgetauscht und siehe da, deutlich leiser. Der apache war auch leise, nur denk ich war der erzeugte luftstrom nicht ideal für den kühlkörper, sodass der erzeugt wind etwas gepfiffen hat.....jetzt passt es aber mit dem silent w.2
Werde morgen die gtx970 msi einbauen. Mal sehen, werd hier n update machen wens interessiert 
Die gigabyte r9 390 war jedenfalls zu laut und vor allem zu heiß


----------



## Herbboy (1. August 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Stimmt es kommt drauf an wie silent der rest des pc's ist. Meine beiden noctura gehäuselüfter sind praktisch unhörbar, nur ne leichte brise
> Du hast ja auch nen apache cpu lüfter? Ich fand den etwas laut, hab ihn jetzt durch den silent wings 2 ausgetauscht und siehe da, deutlich leiser. Der apache war auch leise, nur denk ich war der erzeugte luftstrom nicht ideal für den kühlkörper, sodass der erzeugt wind etwas gepfiffen hat.....jetzt passt es aber mit dem silent w.2


 vlt hab ich ja nen etwas anderen Apache, aber meiner ist  auf der CPU quasi unhörbar - natürlich läuft der aber auch nicht auf Fullspeed, weil das wiederum wg. des Kühlers nicht nötig ist    und vom silent wing gibt es ja auch mehrere mit versch. Drehzahlen UND Größen.


----------



## ImperialTW (3. August 2015)

Sooo, hab gestern die "MSI GTX 970 Gaming" eingebaut. Zu allererst muss ich sagen dass sich der Umstieg von R9 390 auf GTX 970 gelohnt hat!! 
Von der Performance her merk ich keinen Unterschied, aber die GTX ist tatsächlich deutlich leiser und auch die Abwärme ist zwar vorhanden, aber ebenfalls deutlich geringer!!
Ich kann jetzt zocken ohne dass man die Lüfter hört und ohne dass man "ins schwitzen" gerät 
Einziger Wermutstropfen: Spulenfiepen! Zwar stört es mich nicht besonders, da der PC unterm Schreintisch liegt und man so kaum was hört. aber es ist halt doch vorhanden.
Im Idle ist natürlich Ruhe, aber wenn ich zum Bsp. FIFA zocke, wo man natürlich eine hohe FPS Rate hat, dann hört man das pfeifen und fiepen wenn man die Boxen ausmacht.
Bei anspruchsvolleren Games wo sich die FPS in Grenzen halten, "mutiert" das fiepen und es hört sich mehr an wie klicken/knistern....... das hör ich aber nur wenn ich mit dem Ohr direkt
am Gehäuse lausche. Aber wie gesagt bei einer hohen FPS Rate hört man das fiepen schon, vor allem wenn der Sound mal aus ist.

Meine Frage: ist das normal, hab ich nur Pech gehabt? Oder würde es sich eventuell lohnen die Karte umzutauschen? Oder fiepen alle/die meisten Karten??
Ist das Zufall oder womöglich Herstellerabhängig (msi, asus, Gigabyte,...)?

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> aber wenn ich zum Bsp. FIFA zocke, wo man natürlich eine hohe FPS Rate hat, dann hört man das pfeifen und fiepen wenn man die Boxen ausmacht.


 Ja gut, aber warum sollte man das tun? ^^  Ich hab mich schon immer gefragt, ob Spulenfiepen WIRKLICH ein Problem IST oder ob es nur manche zum Problem MACHEN, weil sie einfach nur wissen, DASS es da ist... ^^ 




> Meine Frage: ist das normal, hab ich nur Pech gehabt? Oder würde es sich eventuell lohnen die Karte umzutauschen? Oder fiepen alle/die meisten Karten??


 Wozu in aller Welt willst du was tauschen wegen etwas, dass du in der Praxis von deinem Sitzplatz aus und bei "Spielaction" gar nicht hörst...? ^^ 




> Ist das Zufall oder womöglich Herstellerabhängig (msi, asus, Gigabyte,...)?


 Bei Nvidia allgemein soll es eher vorkommen als bei AMD, und es gibt Tests, in denen manche Karten mehr fiepen als andere - aber da ist die Frage, ob es nur Zufall ist oder nicht. Die bestellen da ja nicht je 100 Karten und machen nen Test, sondern nur je eine, vlt auch zwei pro Modell. Da ist es streng statistisch gesehen an sich auch schon "unseriös" zu sagen, dass die eine leiser kühlt als die andere, denn man weiß ja nicht, ob der Kühler der "Lauteren" nicht einfach nur in der Produktion nicht ganz korrekt montiert wurde  

Ich würde bei Deiner Karte sagen: behalt die - nur wenn es so fiept, dass du es auch beim Spielen störend merkst, würde ich tauschen.


----------



## ImperialTW (3. August 2015)

Ja du hast schon Recht, aber der Punkt ist das umtauschen ja nichts kostet  Es stört mich nicht sonderlich, aber glücklich drüber bin ich auch nicht weil man kann es schon hören,
je nachdem wie laut die Boxen sind.
Ich finds komisch dass einige Leute von sehr störendem Spulenfiepen berichten und andere wiederum haben dieses Problem überhaupt nicht. Da muss es doch
tatsächlich Unterschiede unter den Karten geben.
Blöde Frage: wenn ich mich dazu entscheide di Karte umzutauschen, dann kann ich doch die Treiber unangetastet lassen und einfach die neue Karte einbauen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Ja du hast schon Recht, aber der Punkt ist das umtauschen ja nichts kostet  Es stört mich nicht sonderlich, aber glücklich drüber bin ich auch nicht weil man kann es schon hören,
> je nachdem wie laut die Boxen sind.
> Ich finds komisch dass einige Leute von sehr störendem Spulenfiepen berichten und andere wiederum haben dieses Problem überhaupt nicht. Da muss es doch
> tatsächlich Unterschiede unter den Karten geben.


 Das kann sein, es kann aber auch einfach nur sein, dass die einen viel empfindlicher sind oder dass auch das Gehäuse, Lüfter und/oder der Standort vom PC da mitschuld sind. Es kann sein, dass man den PC nur ein wenig "schief" hinstellen muss, und schön hörst du die Geräusche anders oder gar nicht. Oder auch weiter weg oder näher ran an die Wand (Stichwort Reflexionen).  

Wenn jetzt sagen wir mal zu einem ganz bestimmten Modell von zB MSI sehr viele schreiben "Spulenfiepen zu hören, aber bei dem neuen Modell von Gigabyte nicht", DANN könntest du in der Tat davon ausgehen, dass da was dran ist. Wenn aber nur jemand schreibt "Spulenfiepen" und dann keine Alternative nennt, die KEINES hat, dann hat das rein  gar nix zu sagen... 






> Blöde Frage: wenn ich mich dazu entscheide di Karte umzutauschen, dann kann ich doch die Treiber unangetastet lassen und einfach die neue Karte einbauen oder?


 an sich schon


----------



## Dragnir (3. August 2015)

Das Spulenfiepen soll meines Wissens nach speziell bei den 970 verstärkt auftreten - also wenn Du sonst mit der Karte zufrieden bist würd ich die doch behalten? Denke nicht dass dann ein Umtausch das völlig abstellt.


----------



## ImperialTW (3. August 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Das Spulenfiepen soll meines Wissens nach speziell bei den 970 verstärkt auftreten - also wenn Du sonst mit der Karte zufrieden bist würd ich die doch behalten? Denke nicht dass dann ein Umtausch das völlig abstellt.




Mag sein. Dieses Spulenfiepen ist ja ein verbreitetes Problem. Bei mir ist es eigentlich nur bei Fifa wahrnehmbar. Bei grafisch anspruchsvolleren Games hört man es nur wenn man das Ohr ans Gehäuse hält. 
Es kann gut sein dass ich 3 -4 Karten ausprobieren muss bis ich ne "leisere" erwische. Also werd ich wohl diese behalten! Weil an sich ist es nicht "schlecht" oder "schädlich" für die Karte oder?
Ich hab auch schon mehrmals gelesen, dass das Spulenfiepen mit der Zeit nachlässt, bzw dass manche Leute einen Benchmark durchführen für n paar Stunden und dass so das Fiepen immer leiser wird.
Kann da was dran sein?


----------



## Dragnir (4. August 2015)

Meines Wissens (leg mich nicht fest, hab das auch nur aus diversen Tests) tritt das auch eher bei sehr hohen fps-Zahlen auf.
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefor...-259503/News/Spulenfiepen-Erklaerung-1139327/


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2015)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Mag sein. Dieses Spulenfiepen ist ja ein verbreitetes Problem. Bei mir ist es eigentlich nur bei Fifa wahrnehmbar. Bei grafisch anspruchsvolleren Games hört man es nur wenn man das Ohr ans Gehäuse hält.
> Es kann gut sein dass ich 3 -4 Karten ausprobieren muss bis ich ne "leisere" erwische. Also werd ich wohl diese behalten! Weil an sich ist es nicht "schlecht" oder "schädlich" für die Karte oder?
> Ich hab auch schon mehrmals gelesen, dass das Spulenfiepen mit der Zeit nachlässt, bzw dass manche Leute einen Benchmark durchführen für n paar Stunden und dass so das Fiepen immer leiser wird.
> Kann da was dran sein?


 keine Ahnung, vlt gewöhnen sich die Leute dann auch einfach nur dran...


----------

